# Anybody else's young toddler call them "mommy" instead of "mama"?



## newmothermary (Jan 9, 2007)

Just more curious than anything.

Miles is 19 mos. and has been calling me mama forever but in the last week or so has slowly transitioning into calling me mommy.

Just thought its cute.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

My DD has switched over completely somewhere in the last 6 months to mommy. She's 24 months old.


----------



## bella99 (Sep 25, 2008)

My daughter is 23 months (today!) and started calling me mommy from mama about 4 months ago. She just switched one day. I thought it was cute, but also bittersweet, it sounds so grown up.

She'd been calling her father daddy for a month or two by that time.


----------



## Ambishop19 (Dec 7, 2009)

My 16 month old is making the transition from dada to daddy the last week or so, but still says mama for me (when he says it at all, that is- he's been adressing my dh much more often then me).


----------



## physmom (Jun 15, 2009)

DD (20 months) started with mama but now calls me either mommy or mamae. I don't remember when she switched.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

DS1 called me mama for a long time, then it changed to mommy, now mom. DS2 never called me mama. He has always called me mommy, nothing else.


----------



## Caterina (Jul 18, 2008)

DD called me mommy exclusively for about 3 days last week and is now back to mama. Have no idea why the switch or why the switch back...


----------



## mckittre (Jan 15, 2009)

my 20 month old calls me mom, and has for quite awhile


----------



## Girlo (Oct 14, 2004)

Grace calls me Momom.







I do recall that my son was older before calling me Mommy (from Mama). I love the extra 'm' on the end that my daughter throws in....


----------



## lilangelmelanie (Jun 2, 2010)

my 2 1/2 yr old boy just started using "mommy" instead of mama, though he's been saying daddy for a long time.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

I think somewhere around 18 months he started calling me Mommy.. But he still says Mama occasionally, as well as Dada (but primarily calls DH Daddy)...


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

My 20 month old calls me both mama and mommy. She also calls me daddy, and calls daddy mama sometimes.


----------



## newmothermary (Jan 9, 2007)

So interesting.
I guess its a developmental stage then.


----------



## mommy_to_2angels (Sep 27, 2010)

My boy is lazy, he just goes MA!!! MA!!! and if I don't respond it's Mama! Lmao


----------



## firewoman (Feb 2, 2008)

My three year old still calls me mama, but in my family mom is mama even for the adults so perhaps that is why. The older kids sort of switch around a lot between mom, mommy and mama. I think mama is used when they really need me, like when they are hurt or tired.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Both my 3 1/2 year old and 18 month old call me Mom. I don't really care one way or another, but I am apparently not mama or mommy, I am Mom.


----------



## pranava (Aug 11, 2007)

DS is 18 months and calls me mom mom or sometimes mommmmmmm holding the last m out for a long time. In the last month he's been getting into possessives like mine or dog's. He doesn't ever call me mommy, but if something belongs to me he says Mommy's pants or Mommy's coffee cup!


----------



## faithsstuff (Nov 30, 2008)

my 21 month old ds doesn't call me anything. at this point I'd answer to b*&%$


----------



## Dazedstella (Dec 21, 2008)

my DD has called me either mama or ma for a long time but now she has started transitioning to trying to call me mommy but she gets it backwards so she calls me meemo which I love! She has been calling DH daddy for a while now.


----------



## shnitzel (Jan 6, 2010)

DD calls me Ma which is cute b/c that's what I call my mother. I refer to myself as Ema so she does sometimes call me Eh-ma. DH has been Ah-bah (Abba) since she started talking


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

the boys did cause that's was x called me. i liked mama better but x thought it sounded ethnic (yeah he's like that) DH calls me mama so I'm assuming Panda will as well. the oldest started calling me mom when he was 11
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mooshersmama (Jun 21, 2010)

Mine alternates equally between mama, mommy, and ma.


----------



## TalkinBoutMyGirl (Sep 22, 2010)

DD has started this too..she is 22 months and has been calling me mommy for probably the last 2-3 months. She still calls me mama too on occasion.


----------



## SiobhanAoife (Jun 10, 2008)

My daughter calls me "Mommy Mama"


----------



## bettyjones (Mar 5, 2009)

My daughter switched from mama to mommy at 23months. sweet & sad. Her Daddy put the stop on her calling him daddy so he is still BaBa (this is what she named him around a year).


----------



## blumooned (Nov 11, 2009)

DS is 18mos & mostly still says Mama. He says Mommy when he hears someone else say it but I'm not sure he knows it's for me! I kinda like Mama better, but he can use whatever he wants, I guess.


----------



## babybirkel (Apr 1, 2009)

my son (21 months this week) has just now started transitioning to mommy and daddy. for a while we were mama and dada. i personally don't really like mommy and would prefer mama but what can you do...


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

I am reading this wondering if they would change from mama to mommy on their own, or is it something that needs to be taught? DH taught 18 mo DD to say Daddy recently and now she switches with him from Dada to DadDEE (her emphasis not mine) but I've never told her to call me mommy so she still calls me mama. Hmmmm....Will she just change it herself one day?


----------



## newmothermary (Jan 9, 2007)

I've always referred to myself (to Miles) as mama.
Go figure?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nukuspot* 
I am reading this wondering if they would change from mama to mommy on their own, or is it something that needs to be taught? DH taught 18 mo DD to say Daddy recently and now she switches with him from Dada to DadDEE (her emphasis not mine) but I've never told her to call me mommy so she still calls me mama. Hmmmm....Will she just change it herself one day?


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

DD uses both.


----------



## Stitches (Jul 28, 2009)

I can't recall when DD didn't call me mommy. Sometimes she tries to call me mum and I don't care for that so much...


----------

